# Word of the Day: Sesquipedalian



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

*Sesquipedalian: *(plural sesquipedalianisms) (uncountable). The practice of using long, sometimes obscure words in speech or writing.

*The guest speaker wore the audience out with his sesquipedalian prose*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)

I won't be sesquipedalian, so I'll just shut up now!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

One of my writing instructors scolded me for sesquipedalianistic tendencies and told me to keep my writing fit for a third grade reading level!  (I dropped her class!)


----------

